# Ugh, My dog apparently is eating rabbit poo



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I was trying not to free feed her for the last month or two, and yesterday I caught her eating rabbit poo. I went back to free feeding, but now I'm all worried about parasites, worms and other diseases. Should I take her to the vet even if she's not showing any symptoms?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody still eats rabbit poo if he finds it. It's a great delicacy/snack. He just can't help himself. And no way in the world I could clean it up before he gets it. He has been eating rabbit poo when he finds it for years and he has never contracted any parasites from it. (Clean fecal checks yearly). I know it's a nasty habit, but it doesn't seem to be harmful.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie used to do the same thing. we have alot of wild rabbits in our backyards here. the backyard was always fenced in with picket fence, but i have since stapled chicken wire to the bottom of the picket fence to discourage the rabbits from coming in my yard. 
i'm not sure which kind of worms they can catch from rabbit poop but maybe your vet would let you just drop off a sample of your dogs feces to be tested....
minnie and tootsie never got any parasites from it either


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks gals, I'm just super worried since I have a small baby and all. How soon do you think worms/parasites show up in their stool?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, not sure how long it would take to show up... i would think if they could catch a parasite from rabbit poo it wouldnt be too long to show up. if you are really overly concerned , i'd call the vet. But i shouldnt think you'd need to bring your dog in. That'd cost alot and not necessary. if she's already had her yearly exam , it should be ok to just drop off a sample


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Man, at this rate, I think I've averaged 1 vetcheckup and 1 pee/stool sample a month in her short 8 months of life LoL
I'm just a paranoid mother 

edit: to be fair, she has had UTI, and got into some chemicals or something, i think one day.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Better safe than sorry! Next time she poops, put it in a baggy and take to the vet to be tested. Then you will know for sure!


----------

